# slow computer after new harddrive put in



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

i have a Dell GX260 1.8ghz i also upgraded the ram to 720mb and im running windows xp profesional

i have been having problems for a while with my other hard drive and i thougt maybe its my harddrive was going to slow and makeing my computer stop and take forever to load up, then i tried formating it and it took me almost 12 hours to format and install windows xp profesional.

so i went out and bought a brand new 40gig samsung hard drive. and i installed it today with a new cable and when i installed it it started off not to bad, but half way threw the file copying it started going really really slow again. ive tried using another ide card to plug my hard drive into there and still going rediculasly slow. :upset: 

its been trying to install windows for almost 3 hours and its still telling me its got about 39 min left. please help me and tell me if this is a hard drive problem or a mother board or a cpu or even a power supply.:upset:


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

i dont know what it could be please get back to me and help me solve this issue its driving me crazy. ive done some tech work in the past and ive never come accros this


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

ohhh i forgot when i formated it and it took me over 12 hours to reinstall windows on my last harddrive after it finished my cpu kept runing at 60-100% all the time. pleaseeeeeee get back to me i need help with this my head is hurting from reading so much and coming up with no answers


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi snackey!!

So you did change the IDE cable and the hard drive? Did you try to change other IDE port on the motherboard if there is any?


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

there isnt any but i installed another card that gave me to more IDE ports and it still didnt work. but what i did do was i unpluged all the cables from the power suply and then turned it back on after pluging them all back in but it went slow for about 4 hours during the install untill it came to an error page and restarted the computer and next thing i knew the computer was flying again


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

but now im having a problem with my new harddrive. i partitioned it into 2 partitins and installed windows on (C and now i cant format my second partition


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you using XP's Disk Management to format the partition or a 3rd-party app?

Start > Control Panel > Admin Tools > Computer Management. Click Disk Management, then right-click the partition and select Format.


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

i have tried it useing the windows xp cd and it told me that it could not install on that partition because there was an error formating. 

i then went into the windows again and tried to partition it in to like 4 partitions and then format and some worked and some didnt then i kept trying till i narrowed it down to 2.8 gigs of damaged sectors that i still cant fix or format


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

i did it mostly threw windows xp's disk management


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you start getting bad sectors on a hard drive they tend to increase in number, making the drive unusable.

Download the Samsung disk diagnostics utility from *here*. The program doesn't need Windows and can be run from a floppy or CD, so download the appropriate one and install. Then go into BIOS and change the boot order to either 'floppy first' or 'CD first', save settings, insert the disk and exit. The computer will reboot into the Samsung Drive Diagnostics utility. When it starts, select the drive and use the cursor keys to navigate to Tool > Self Diagnostic to run the tests. Post back with the results.


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

i have tried it like 5 times but i cant get it to work when i go to self diagnostic it shows me a screen with #1 on it and i change it to my hard drive # wich in my case is 0 and it just stops for a min and then nothing happens. i also tried to use some of the other tools and it keeps saying mcfs fail if that helps. then on my last time i tried it it said to me 
WDOSX WIN32 SUBSYSTEM:ABORT FROM UNHANDLED EXCEPTION . does that mean anything to you? i really want to know if its worth it for me to send it back and get a new harddrive or keep it and fix it. or if its even cause of my harddrive


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

make sure the drive isnt in pio mode in the bios.


----------



## snackey (Feb 11, 2008)

i just had a friend look at it and he advised me that its most likely bad sectors on it and its a bad harddrive so i took it out and im shipping it back to the company i bout it from and there going to replace it for me and im going to get a new one. but if i have the same problem could it be a mother board issue?
since its not the first time ive had problems with a hard drive on this mother board


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

it could be almost anything including the dell power supply.
did you check in the bios to see how the hard drive was listed?


----------

